# What A Marvel



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I've mentioned him before, probably several times, but he's due for an XXL Xmas present this year.

I took this Roamer to him for a full service because it was running very erratically. Collected it today. Here is his bill..










I know he only does it for his pet charity, but even so..?

It didn't strictly need a new glass. There was a very slight deformation visible just on the edge at one place, due manufacturing error. It was very hard to even spot, but he replaced it anyway. Apprently the stem had some rust on it and the plating on the crown was worn a bit. So he fitted new. He won't let anything with a flaw out unless it's 100% OK.

What a diamond. And before you ask, no I can't give you his name and phone no., sorry

Oh, and here's the watch. Apparently it's called a Roamer GTs, so it must be the fuel-injected model!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

:jawdrop: How can anyone do a full service for that never mind the parts :jawdrop:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

+1 Dusty!!

That should have been a three figure number!!!!

Amazing.......... k:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dusty said:


> :jawdrop: How can anyone do a full service for that never mind the parts :jawdrop:


Well, for one thing his stock of parts he's built up over the last 54 years! And he just told me of a stash of clock parts someone uncovered recently, because he was after some suspension springs for a clock he'd been asked to repair. Normally they were Â£10 each. He got a load for Â£1 each

There many caches of old parts out there, and forgotten about - until someone finds them!

E.g. Someone at Roamer discovered a load of manual vintage MST movements in a warehouse somewhere - so many that they decided to produce a limited edition with them. The watches are called 'CompÃ©tence' (approx. Â£1,200 each). Methinks I should have got one, but they've probably all been snapped up by now?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> +1 Dusty!!
> 
> That should have been a three figure number!!!!
> 
> Amazing.......... k:


Yes, I agree. Apparently the reason it was so erratic was the incabloc was gummed up with old lubricant. These are bit of a challenge to dismantle and put back together. He uses a microscope to do it, and sometimes the retaining jewel spring gets lodged in a tricky groove. It can be the devil of a job to get them out if that happens, apparently. So, he uses a little plastercine to stop it misbehaving.

Tricks of the trade and all that..


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

It would be nice to have his name and No so we can all have our watches serviced by him,...pretty please :wink2:.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Roamer Man said:


> I've mentioned him before, probably several times, but he's due for an XXL Xmas present this year.
> 
> I took this Roamer to him for a full service because it was running very erratically. Collected it today. Here is his bill..
> 
> ...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thats a lovely watch- but looking at the date on the bill are we in a time warp??.

what a treasure your man is.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> thats a lovely watch- but looking at the date on the bill are we in a time warp??.
> 
> what a treasure your man is.


I didn't notice the error in the date, but he is in his eighties after all, and his prices are certainly stuck in a time warp!


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Bum! I was just about to be all clever and point out the date and say something smart and witty about "time warps" and I was beaten to it... sigh...

Still, hell of small bill for so much work, they charge a bomb round here. Nice watch as well. I have a Roamer "Anfibiomatic" which is a cracking watch.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What a Rip-off!!	

Not a bad price for even 4 (or is that 10?) years ago...


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

What a bargain


----------

